# Fence Jumping Problem



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

I am having a problem with one of my 1 yo. Anatolian/Pyr girls jumping the fence. I have known for a while that she could if she felt like it, when she gets excited about food coming, she starts jumping up and down like a JRT, her front end going ~5 ft. in the air.

When I took my buck out to take him to my parent's to visit a couple of their girls, she apparently got upset and then started jumping the gate into the yard, immediately after his removal from the field, as I was dragging him up the hill to the trailer.

She continued to jump the gate at least daily, generally in the morning. I put a hot wire over the gate and made sure the gate was grounded in hopes that she would get shocked and quit. Didn't work. After a few days, I moved her and her goats to the side field, so that she could be near the house and the other goats and LGD. She didn't jump out for about 5 days. She has now started again, and I think she is jumping the fence itself this time, not just the gate, but I am not positive.

How can I stop her? So far she has always jumped into the yard, nowhere else, but she could. I can't tie a tire to her, because there are a ton of trees and she would likely get hung up. There is a hot wire on the entirety of the fence. I have tried locking her in the horse trailer (which she hates) for hours as punishment (it is parked in the front yard), but it hasn't worked. Tying her to a tree would defeat the purpose of an LGD. Fortunately, she dosen't try to kill my yard/house dogs or use the doggie door. She knows she it is bad, when I come out she gets very submissive.

Fortunately, if she were to get out, she is the more people-friendly of the 2. And has a rabies tag so I can be tracked down.

Any suggestions?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Any way to raise the fence and put a second strand of hotwire up? 
Is the wire really strong so it can actually shock through her coat? 

Can you keep an eye on her from the house...put a shock collar on her and when she attempts to climb/jump the fence...give her a zap?
That's a really tough situation...i'm not sure what else could be done to contain her. :hug:


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Problem with trying a collar is that mostly she does it when I am not there or asleep. I work nights, so when I am working, I get home about 7:15am. And go to bed, after feeding the dogs. If I am not working, I go to bed about 3am, get up around 11am. It seems to be somewhere in the 6-8am timeframe when she jumps.

The wire should shock her, if she is in contact at the right time. It pulses, approximately 1 quick (but nasty, I've caught it too many times) pulse per second. Putting another strand up would be difficult, there isn't much t-post still sticking up. It's currently about 51 or 52 inches high.

One thought that I had was that perhaps the problem is the lack of male companionship? Since it has only been since my buck left, and all the dogs in the yard are neutered males. I was planning to get a male Anatolian at some point, but maybe I should go ahead and get her a Pyr puppy?


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, come to find out, she wasn't jumping THIS time. I saw her originally from the back field, so I know she still can, but this time she was wiggling under the one spot where the ground was low under the fence. Not digging, just wiggling. Took her a while, I had time to get out there from the house when I finally saw her doing it.

Anyway, I got her a GP puppy. She couldn't have cared less whether he stayed or went. So he decided to go. At 26 lbs., he is just small enough to fit through some of the upper squares in the fence. So he did. Multiple times. So I decided to introduce him to my other girl, who is with the mommas and babies and leave him with her. They get along great and he stays put (half that fence is electric netting - he experienced it a few times.

So I've had him two days now, last night was great, the girls started barking, and he joined in a little. This morning I got woken up by barking dog, look out, and see the two of them playing, and the other one barking at them.

So, for now all dogs are staying put, I have a puppy to deal with again (ugh, but he is really cute, like a baby polar bear), and there are 6 dogs at my house - 3 LGDs, 2 permanent house/yard 30 lb. dogs, and one "summer camp" house/yard 50 lb. dog who thinks he is a human, and couldn't care less about other dogs, just wants me with him 24/7. Some good, some bad.


----------

